# ABT vice?



## cavman (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, so my smoker is a mini WSM so grill real estate in a cook is at a premium. I know ABT's should be smoked, and they are better when they are. No argument here, but I can make 24 at a time in 20 min. In my WalMart turbo convection oven and they are still really good and i can pre make a couple batches before company comes. Anyone else do anything like this? I use chive & onion cream cheese, pork little smokies, a sprinkle of dry rub and half a strip of bacon length ways.













20161112_170630.jpg



__ cavman
__ Jun 3, 2017


----------



## cavman (Jun 3, 2017)

I know, bacon is around it. A girlfriend wrapped those, and they did leak cream cheese.


----------



## b-one (Jun 3, 2017)

IMG_0372.JPG



__ b-one
__ Oct 30, 2016





I like cooking them on my ribolator if I need a lot. Good excuse to by a 22.5 kettle or WSM.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 3, 2017)

How many grates do you have in your mini ??  I get more than 24 on three grates in mine ... I prefer the smoker..  that long SLOW cook softens that pepper up so nice...   oh..  not to mention SMOKE ...


----------



## cavman (Jun 3, 2017)

I have 2 grates in the mini. How did you fit a third? It is so short between the 2?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 3, 2017)

I made my own ... but I also use stock grates as well...













Mini Wsm Build 018.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 5, 2012






I use 1/2" long pop rivets instead of bolts... click on pick to enlarge..  you can see them sticking out...  One rack down on the bottom ring and two sets of pop rivets













Mini Wsm Build 021.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Aug 5, 2012






I made a new pot since this one and I can get 4 racks in it with still plenty of room for the ABT's...  That's what it's kinda disigned for is ABT's ... So I can do a boat load of them at one time ... 

Hope pics helped ...


----------



## cavman (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes pics help! Thanks for the idea.


----------

